# Halfway to heaven......



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new here so be gentle.

My kit is:

-Infocus Screenplay 7205 - Ceiling mounted
-92" Ellie fixed wall mounted screen.
-Toshiba 36ZD26P CRT Tv.
-Denon DVD-3910, Multi Region, DL 3rd.
-Sky+ Satellite receiver (Sky HD on 26th May).
-Michell Syncro turntable, Rega RB250 arm, Audio Technica AT-OC9 moving coil cartridge.
-NVA two box moving coil phono stage.
-Denon AVR3806 Receiver.
-BFD 1124.
-Kef Q5 front L & R - biamped using channels 6 & 7.
-Kef Q9c center.
-Kef Q2ds.
-BK Electronics Monolith DF Subwoofer. Custom base panel (a la SVS) isolated on Sorbothane
-QED Silver Anniversary speaker cable.
-QED Hdmi interconnect.
-Mark Grant custom sub/BFD cable.
-Atacama Modular AV and equiptment racks.

The wife thinks I've finished it


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Nice setup Russ.


> The wife thinks I've finished it


If my wife had a nickel every time I uttered those words we would be a wealthy couple. I dont think it ever ends.


Matt


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

MisterG12 said:


> Nice setup Russ.
> 
> 
> If my wife had a nickel every time I uttered those words we would be a wealthy couple. I dont think it ever ends.
> ...


If, every time I uttered those words, I actually had finished it, I would be a rich man! But where would the fun in that be?

Thanks for you kind words, I am a bit restricted by the door on the right. The room is actually about 2ft wider than it appears, but full width patio doors at the other end mean that it lives where it lives. The Tosh CRT is the next to go, probably an LCD of some sort to replace it. That will allow me to mount the center higher (although I am amazed how well it works) and the main screen a touch lower.

I note a few people on here have BK Monoliths. The eagle eyed will spot it's the new DF variant. Tom at BK mailed me the images of it before there had even been an official announcement and I ordered it there and then. No need for the announcement in the end as it took me all of 6 seconds to post them on AV Forums in the UK. The thread it started is now 400+ posts long and miraculously, still on topic!

Regards

Russell


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Great job Russ, it's much more difficult to put something together in a UK house than a typical North American house with more space.
I see you will have Sky HD soon, be careful - after watching HD programming its difficult top watch SD. HD sports are so good I even watch American football! I've seen a couple of Spanish soccer matches in HD and the picture was just incredible, the World Cup will be great (we can PPV this in the US).

NB
I listened to the FA cup yesterday on the BBC internet, I should have PPV'd this - match was great.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

As a life long Chelski fan, I managed to forget The Final was on until the second half. But what a half! I'll bet HD can't make F1 interesting though.

Russell


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Not half as boring as Nascar - which is in HD.
Going round in circles is like watching paint dry!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... watch it... :rant: :nono: Ima big NASCAR fan! 

Us hillbilly ******** are serious about our NASCAR... gives our necks excersize... and for some their arms (they see how many pull ups they can do - pullin' the beer can up to their mouth... :R)


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

russ.will said:


> I note a few people on here have BK Monoliths.


I am one of them, it is a great sub indeed IMO. I actually got one of the first batch that were brought into Finland, now they are selling rather well here. Am curious to see what the difference will be when the DF is tested as to my 'garden variety' version.


----------

